# YOUR CRAZIEST RECIPE EVER... THAT WORKED.



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I've tried a couple of pretty wierd combinations in my time and was wondering if anyone has tried anything really wierd that actually ended up being genius?

Pan fried scollops with a fresh orange juice vinaigrette works nicely.

The sharpness of the acidity you get from the orange juice is just enough not to cancel the sweetness of the scalops out.

Of course you don't drown the scallops in it, just a drizzle is enough.

Otherwise just salt, pepper and a neutral oil (grapeseed oil or something like that) with a proportion of 3-4 oil to 1 of juice.

Interested to hear from all mad chefs out there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## normandie2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Siloway

My son worked as an apprentice chef in a well known hotel kitchen  (the De Vere in the New Forest)  for some time and one of the room service snacks was wierd.  Cheese and banana on toast?  I have never been able to bring myself to eat it but Glynn said that it was very popular.  Although have never cooked scallops, I will try your recipe. 

Always thought that putting black pepper on strawberries was weird too!  Never done that either!

Best Regards

Normandie


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

I know of a fair few people who like jam with cheese, myself I get on quite well with a nice Munster or Roquefort with fresh figs or grapes so why not banana . I tried a beer called banana bread beer yesterday, wasn't too bad but going to stick to guiness I think /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## mayhem7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine would be the Chocolate Pizza. Which is really really great btw..

See this video on how to make it: Crazy Recipes


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Chocolate pizza, isn't that just chocolate pie?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cream cheese, banana and honey was a popular sandwich amongst the expat crowd when I lived in Singapore.  Not my cup of tea, though!


----------

